# A Slightly Inconvenient Truth



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> On the court, Josh Howard lives and dies by his emotions. That much is certain. His highest peaks are brimming with confidence and joy, and his lowest valleys are shadowed by self-doubt and disinterest. It’s an influence that goes beyond momentum; Howard’s emotions inevitably force him into a series of positive feedback loops, self-sustaining spirals that intensify and reinforce themselves over time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.thetwomangame.com/2009/02/a-slightly-inconvenient-truth/


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The writer definitely knows what he is talking about, I agree with everything. I'm not ready to proclaim that he is back to his 2005-2006 standards yet, but he is playing more inspired again. A lot of good points in the article, especially in the second part Basel did not post, makes a lot of sense.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

JHo still sucks.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah, I didn't really anticipate him playing at a low level for the rest of his career. I mean the ability is there, he's not over the hill physically. The easy thing would be for him to get a fresh start elsewhere, but he's a good player and I wouldn't want to deal him...because we all know we might not even get half value for him.


----------

